# Service dog on the witness stand



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Dog allowed on the witness stand to comfort an abused child.
http://abcnews.go.com/US/service-dog-court-takes-witness-stand/story?id=13958418&fb_ref=abc-fb-recs


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I read this a few weeks ago it's a fantastic idea. I can't imagine making an abused child face their abuser but having a trained dog there might just give them the courage to tell the truth and it will be a great comfort to them


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

This is such a wonderful story.When ever I read something like this, it makes me wonder what else can dogs do. To bring support and comfort to a vulnerable young person at a time of dreadful stress is such a beautiful thing , and it seems that the dog was fully aware of what she had to do to help. Amazing


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> This is such a wonderful story.When ever I read something like this,* it makes me wonder what else can dogs do*. To bring support and comfort to a vulnerable young person at a time of dreadful stress is such a beautiful thing , and it seems that the dog was fully aware of what she had to do to help. Amazing


http://www.mentalfloss.com/blogs/archives/93101

I read this list earlier today and shed a tear over the story about a guide dog that helped his owner get out of the WTC on 9/11, and the part where the owner unclips the dog but the dog refuses to leave makes me have faith in the power of love.. we are so lucky to have dogs, and times I think they are lucky to have us


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow, I've just read the stories on the link you put up, just amazing, what wonderful dogs. Everytime I read anything like this I wonder what's next?? It's seems humans have such a small understanding of what these wonderful amazing animals are capeable of?


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

I know, the beagle that tells her owner when his blood sugar is low is amazing.. they really are our best friends


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

mamf said:


> http://www.mentalfloss.com/blogs/archives/93101
> 
> I read this list earlier today and shed a tear over the story about a guide dog that helped his owner get out of the WTC on 9/11, and the part where the owner unclips the dog but the dog refuses to leave makes me have faith in the power of love.. we are so lucky to have dogs, and times I think they are lucky to have us


That story is incredible the dog came back up quite a few floors to bring them out too it got swept up in the crowd. They took therapy dogs on the ferries with the families to id the bodies as well.


----------

